# Round 1 - Game 6: Hawks @ Heat (5/1/09 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Round 1 - Game 6

Hawks Lead Series 3-2*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley | Daequan Cook | Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara | Chris Quinn | Jamaal Magloire
Joel Anthony | Mark Blount​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Round 1 - Game 6: Hawks @ Heat (5/1/09)*

No time has been set yet for the game. It'll either be 7 or 8pm.

Gotta come out and jump on them right from the start. Use the energy from the crowd.

Wade looked great in the 2nd half so hopefully with another day and a half of rest, he'll be back closer to 100%. Mike got things going late so hopefully he can continue that play into this game.

The biggest key is obviously rebounding. Gotta take care of our glass and for goodness sake, put a body or two on Zaza.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Round 1 - Game 6: Hawks @ Heat (5/1/09)*

I doubt Horford plays.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Round 1 - Game 6: Hawks @ Heat (5/1/09)*

^Dont know if that's good or bad. Zaza owns us :laugh:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Round 1 - Game 6: Hawks @ Heat (5/1/09)*

He's had some good games, but without Al he is really our only option. Solomon is nothing much and I haven't heard from Randolph Morris in a long while. If Zaza gets in foul trouble, it could create some mismatchs for your guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Round 1 - Game 6: Hawks @ Heat (5/1/09)*

Yeah, it definitely does hurt you guys if he isnt able to go. No doubt.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Round 1 - Game 6: Hawks @ Heat (5/1/09)*

Somebody, please, put a body on Zaza.. He's becoming Da-White Howard.. Really..

Hopefully, Wade is ready and good to go. I asked of this last game, and he didn 't come through til the 2nd half. Please be ready.

Jermaine, continue your play, he's been our best player at times, atleast our second best mainly.

And Mike, Daequan, Mario, prove something.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The NBA just announced that Friday's game will be at 8pm and televised on ESPN and locally on Sun Sports.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Keys to the game:

Don't suck.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Whatever is left in the tank tomorrow, you leave it all on the floor.

Whatever it takes to win. The Hawks made a horrible, horrible mistake last night trying to run the score up, we sat and took our beating from the bench, but the Hawks tried to embarrass us. I think we come out in front of the home crowd with a chip on our shoulder, hopefully pride finally takes over this team. 

Chalmers has to step up and keep his man in front of him. DQ needs to score the ball, he's been horribly inconsistent. And of course, Wade needs to be the MVP candidate we know. 

"Do-or-Die"


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

OK, I wanted to do a 2 day media fast after being so upset yesterday but couldn't help reading about the reactions to the Hawks antics yesterday. I hope they have been playing those clips of the Hawks announcer ALL DAY in Miami. I haven't been this pissed off about a series since the old Knicks-Heat battles and I can't wait to see an absolutely hostile arena tomorrow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> OK, I wanted to do a 2 day media fast after being so upset yesterday but couldn't help reading about the reactions to the Hawks antics yesterday. *I hope they have been playing those clips of the Hawks announcer ALL DAY in Miami.* I haven't been this pissed off about a series since the old Knicks-Heat battles and I can't wait to see an absolutely hostile arena tomorrow.


Yup, they have been playing all day. I mean everywhere. From the sports radio stations to the news stations, they have all gone over that radio announcer's calls.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*WIN!*

:champagne:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It's do or die time


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We need this, now lets go out there and show that we arent just going to roll over

Hopefully that clip will really have rallied them, because we do need some kind of spark


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both Marvin Williams and Al Horford are out for tonight's game.

Solomon Jones will start in Horford's place.

Link


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hopefully this team of vaginas don't get embarrased on home court that's all i'm thinkin about.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Heated said:


> Hopefully this team of vaginas don't get embarrased on home court that's all i'm thinkin about.


Jesus Christ man, enjoy the ride. We went 15-67 last year. We had the biggest improvement in the NBA this year and biggest for a rookie head coach ever. We're only down only 3-2 to a good team and still may win the series... And you want to blow up the team and fire the coach.

Anyways, sadly I have to go to an Arkansas Razorback baseball game tonight for my friend's birthday. I'll be watching in spirit, but I'll try to keep up in the forum and on ESPN through my Blackberry.

We have to put pressure on Zaza tonight. Solomon Jones has played well their series when called upon, but I like our chances in a close game with JO working him.

I still have a great feeling at some point this series that Chalmers will step up and make a game changing play or series of plays. I really have a good feeling. If Wade gets going early, I don't know if they'll stop him.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm already assuming Atlanta loses and this goes to Game 7. Especially with how the other games have been all one sided and Atlanta missing a pair of starters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Buckets! said:


> We need this, now lets go out there and show that we arent just going to roll over
> 
> Hopefully that clip will really have rallied them, because we do need some kind of spark


Win or the season being over should have them rallied up enough.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Win or the season being over should have them rallied up enough.


Wow... I just truly realized this may be the last time this team ever is together.

This has been the funnest year I've had as a fan aside from the championship season and probably 2003-2004(Rasta Monsta!). Will be sad when this ride ends, even if better days are coming.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade3 said:


> Win or the season being over should have them rallied up enough.


I think it's an interesting idea that fans always think the playoffs and championship chasing should be enough to motivate a player.

I've always wondered why basketball players (and athletes in general) seemed to have motivational problems, especially in the playoffs. Most of the time I thought it was just a conjured up reason to explain away a loss. However, since we aren't in their shoes we really can't say. Either way, the prospect of a personal affront and challenge to one's manhood is more likely to motivate a group of guys over a do or die playoff game, sad as it may seem.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I think it's an interesting idea that fans always think the playoffs and championship chasing should be enough to motivate a player.
> 
> I've always wondered why basketball players (and athletes in general) seemed to have motivational problems, especially in the playoffs. Most of the time I thought it was just a conjured up reason to explain away a loss. However, since we aren't in their shoes we really can't say. Either way, the prospect of a personal affront and challenge to one's manhood is more likely to motivate a group of guys over a do or die playoff game, sad as it may seem.


Its all about the $$$ for some. But I still think the majority actually do care about these situations.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Honestly, these guys play and practice basketball just about all year round. Even though this is a do or die game, some guys may just have motivational issues because of how much basketball they actually play. Id like to think not, but thats probably the reality.

With Horford and Williams out, we HAVE to take this game. No excuses.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow just read that JO is going to be a game time decision and will come off the bench if he plays. Anthony will start.

That would be a big loss for us.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution says Marvin and Horford may still play tonight. Game-time decision.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

anyone got a link?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, give Joel a chance. He could be a spark defensively and on the boards. We need to let Haslem post up a bit... Without Horford, I think he could do some damage against Jones or Smith.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im worried about our ability to score with Anthony and Haslem though. I know Joel will block shots and defend, but hes not a great rebounder.

Hey, atleast he'll bring energy and put a body on someone.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jor-El, biggest game of your life buddy


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wait...why is Joel Anthony starting? What's the story behind this?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JJ with 2 fouls...good start


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

WIDE-OPEN 3's! Play some D!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JJ for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bibby nice flop.....****** *** *****....what a bull**** foul


God damnit Beas...step up...show us what you can do!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem already in foul trouble, time for Beasley to step up


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn I saw Joel's 2 poinst to start, then my feed cut out lol, I'm back now though.

Really not a big fan of Bibby..

CHALMERS step-back 333!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio for 333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

Come on Beas...play some D!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley! x2!

AAA's booing J-Smoove.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssley!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

**** yea Beasley....get it done


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wtf Refs!

Nvm they cleared it up..

Our young guys are stepping up!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was gonna say, if Wade aint going to the line, ima be pissed.

Nice start for Beas, good for the kids confidence. Why dont we put Joel on Smith and Beas on Solomon?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

anyone got a high quality stream thats in english?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley will be fine on Josh Smith, that was just an excellent possession by Smith. He is not consistent enough to turn into Hakeem down there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm going with the throwback alternate red Zo jersey tonight....like 95-96 Heat jersey throwback...

It's time boys

I'm feeling like a win tonight, our season doesn't end tonight!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great pass by Beas....

JJ for 333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Great look from Beasley to Posey


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jones Tripleeezzzz!!!!!! Nice pass Beasley!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas2JJ 33333333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

And there is the poor JSmith decision


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marvin about to check in.

Timeout hawks.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade drives, misses, rebounds, scores!

12 point lead!

Marvin Williams entering - thought he was out.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> Great look from Beasley to Posey


Posey? Where'd he come from?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Come on Rio...you've gotta close out on Bibby quicker than that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade for the slam!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

All ****ing day D-Wade....All ****ing day!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just got in, I heard on the radio call that Josh Smith went over to Spo before the game and apologized to him for that dunk attempt last game. Did they show it on TV?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MVP chants already for Wade!

What a coast-to-coast finish btw.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on DQ, how the **** cant you keep Bibby in front of you?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Late but right call, good play from Bibby.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Good job Joel! Shut J-Smith down!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Apparently Josh Smith tried to apologise pre-game to Eric Spoelstra?

If thats true, thats pretty cool.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Apparently Josh Smith tried to apologise pre-game to Eric Spoelstra?
> 
> If thats true, thats pretty cool.


Respect to that...but does anyone still not wish Magloire pounds his face in? 





Thank You.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade takes Mario West's ***** *** to the paint for 2!


End of the 1st - Wade hits the last 10 for the Heat

Street Thugs 32
Atlanta 18


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade hits to end the quarter! :iwon:

No Mario West celebration..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:

Great 1st quarter, we are playin solid ball. Dont let them make a 2nd quarter run!

English stream guys?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Apparently Josh Smith tried to apologise pre-game to Eric Spoelstra?
> 
> If thats true, thats pretty cool.


Yeah, I heard the Heat radio guys commending him for doing that when I was driving home just now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is getting in the paint pretty easily in that quarter. That's something that hasnt been the case in this series.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We have to keep being the aggressive team...let's keep going hard!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Big Cat draws 2 on Zaza......that's a big call


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333333333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dq 333333333333!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dq 3333333333333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Magloire just runs into Zaza.. :laugh:

Nice play by Joe Johnson..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good D.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Excellent D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ hits the J.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ off the screen

it's a damn shame we didn't get home court....we play so much better at home


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dq 4 2


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn nice play by Joe Johnson again..

DQ is playing some very active D on him, but its the NBA - you're going to get called if you keep that up, and we don't want DQ with 3 or 4 fouls in the 2nd Q.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, DQ was doing good then went for the steal and lost his position.

Wade to the locker room.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits the putback.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley is on his game tonight...he's playing hard tonight. Good to see the young guy getting it hard!

Double T on Zaza and Jamaal! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! FIGHT!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice play by Beasley to score!

Why did Wade go to the locker room? Apparently no trainers went back with him so he should be fine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Woodson thinks there was as foul? I'm shocked!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good hustle from Beas!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We really have to keep up our intensity...

I fear that we get up enough that we loosen up and let them back in the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6 and 5 for Beasley. Good to see he's not only scoring but rebounding as well.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> 6 and 5 for Beasley. Good to see he's not only scoring but rebounding as well.


Damn straight...heading for a quiet double-double...

If we can sustain the lead without Wade on the floor, we're in a great position.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade's back.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beas 6 & 6

Great close out by Jamaal Magloire....Hawks turnover


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not a good shot by Beasley there.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> 6 and 5 for Beasley. Good to see he's not only scoring but rebounding as well.


Beasley's finally showing up!! Great play!

Oh ****!! He just got swatted to half-court by Smoove, and Joe Johnson a very nice pass to Bibby.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udonis picks up his 3rd



Beas needs to learn an up and under...


Timeout Heat


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is Beasley's trial by fire. His effort seems to match his offensive production and he just had a couple plays in a row with no score. That last play he just stood in the corner when Chalmers put that shot up and could have had the offensive board if he went after it. We don't have the luxury of JO/Haslem tonight and are depending on him to produce.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

An up and under, or to jam in someones face.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Is JO playing at all?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We allow 2 offensive boards on one possession...not good

Bibby for 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cant get rebounds...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offensive rebounds...bibby 3...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Aaand... the rebounding troubles.

Bibby for 333..

Beasley very nice J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet J by Beasley


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasssssssssssssssssssssssssssley


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio with a ******* foul

I missed pre-game....is JO out tonight? or just didn't start?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nice fade.

veteran headfake from bibby, chalmers should bite there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Good work by Jo-El

3rd on Zaza


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice rebound by Joel! Zaza with his 3rd.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel with a MAN'S rebound. Love love love his effort today


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jo-el is beast lol.

Zaza picks up a 3rd.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great effort from Joel on the offensive glass.

Zaza's 3rd. Hawks get thinner down low.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Lead down to 10...

our intensity has dropped


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Joe Johnson for 3 on a very messy play.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley is getting manhandled down low, refs letting them play


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Josh Smith blatantly fouled Beasley on the drive....7-0 run for Atlanta...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Offence - We need the ball in Wade's hands again.

Defence - We need to stay active and concentrate.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> Beasley is getting manhandled down low, refs letting them play


I don't mind them letting us play...but that play led to a break for Atlanta and an easy bucket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We need to end this half on a run.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How are these not goaltends on Smith?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice tip Beasley!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice (lucky) tip by Beas!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice tip in by Beasley


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

GTFO Woodson, your boy is fouling Beasley every time inside with no call


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great D by Beas! Blocks J-Smith on the take....and of course, Josh is *****ing! Timeout Hawks!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

GREAT D by Beasley.

They are really letting them play.

And there goes Woodson again arguing another call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike is a rebound away from a double double.

edit- Now he has a double double.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Woodson knows his job is on the line, of course he's *****ing. Hes a **** coach.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DOSSSSSSSSSSSSS MINUTOS!


Foul on Mo Evans (*****ing)...technical foul?!?!?!? Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Evans gets a T


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jo-El! 2nd effort! Just doing the job!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jor-El BEASTING


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Canada!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You can tell we love the Bibby vs. Wade matchup...

Wade to the line again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF is JVG talking about? His Rockets got away with more against Wade than any team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Joel is ****ing ballin right now


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice hustle Joel.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh what a silly mistake to end the half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on JJ. Wtf was that?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol that last possession..wow.. :laugh:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

jeez


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, horrible ending to the half.

51-42 Miami at the half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta find a way to stay closer to Bibby. He's got 20 on 6-8 and pretty much kept the Hawks in the game by himself.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

A horrible end to the half...get your head out of your *** JJ

Heat up by 9, the score is not indicative of how much we out played these clowns


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I knew Joel would mnake us proud.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> A horrible end to the half...get your head out of your *** JJ
> 
> Heat up by 9, the score is not indicative of how much we out played these clowns


Yeah, neither is Mike's 5-16 shooting.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I've started every quarter with a shot of Rumpleminze, and pre-gaming in the pool since 3:30 might be my lucky charm

24 minutes left in our season fellas...let's earn 48 or more minutes more


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwM6zzvhdfs

Get yourself through commercials...all 2nd half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

14 2nd chance points for the Hawks in the 1st half. That is way too much.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice steal Chalmers!

Mario #2 in play-off steals now, Rondo is #1.

Wade hits!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Timeout!

Great ****ing start to the 2nd half!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jorel!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quick timeout by the Hawks.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice Joel!

ATL Time Out!


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

good start for the 3rd period. we really need to dominate this quater


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice little battle here of the 3rd string centers between Jones and Anthony. Who would've thought that?


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

beasley has 10 points and 10 rebounds. i think he is going to be great next season


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley not credited with a block in the 1st half? Im sure he got JSmoove once.

Role players are steping up big tonight. Smithian, your boy came to play!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD!

Great screen by Joel.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jo-El block #3!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

_"I love Joel Anthony!"_

:laugh:

Joel with the O-board!

Bibby bails Wade out there.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Riley is court-side! Didn't know.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Everytime I hear Joel's name....I keep thinking, Earl Barron could be shining right now...

I'm selfish, I know, I'm sorry...

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Cannnada!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a play by Mario!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

WOW!

What a reverse for Rio! Largest lead for the Heat!

Pushing and shoving! I love it!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice FIRE from Chalmers.

Don't want to get suspended or anything, but after Rondo wasn't suspended, how can Mario be?

Cheap move on the kick by Bibby btw, he wasnt just untangling, no way..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a late call on UD. Smith had the rebound already and they call it. UD picks up his 4th.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Double-T on Bibby and Chalmers

Haslem's 4th...Beas in


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadeeeeeeeeeee 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade 333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333 again! Up 23!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade 333!!!!

Wade 333!!!! Again!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333333333 again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley awful miss and slam!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What luck there. Beasley with the easy dunk.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley! :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: Beas!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flip is a FA this summer. He'd be a nice pickup for us if possible.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Josh Smith with another foul that he didn't commit...poor guy


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Not a good play Wade, good D Joe Johnson.

We get the ball back though.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Flip is a FA this summer. He'd be a nice pickup for us if possible.


Too much like Ricky Davis, no thanks.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssley!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice lay-up Beasley!

14 points.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone see the difference? It's night and day...win vs. loss

You can tell by the 1st qtr who's gonna win or lose


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

If Wade is able to play like this for game 7 does anyone think Joel should start?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Too much like Ricky Davis, no thanks.


There's not many other good FA PG that will come cheap and sign for just a year. And we need one bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy again!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice Beasley!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Mike thats it/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the layup!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> There's not many other good FA PG that will come cheap and sign for just a year. And we need one bad.


I wouldn't want Flip as my backup PG...

Can we just wait to our offseason

DOS MINUTOS!

Chalmers for 2!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssley! X-Factor! 26 pt lead!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is taking over!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers very pretty play!

Beasley scores again! Strong to the rim - 26 point lead!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BEEEEEAS

Hes on fire. *****in Evans down low.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> I wouldn't want Flip as my backup PG...
> 
> Can we just wait to our offseason
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just looked up his contract right now, thats why I brought it up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley FINALLY gets a call on Smith.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

78-56 Miami after 3

Great quarter :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of the 3rd

27-14 Miami in the quarter

Street Thugs 78
Atlanta 56


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ_Y3GulpCw

Commercial music....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lets go Mike. Get yourself a 20/20 game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy again!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley again!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beas....

Please save some of this for Sunday


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas to the hole! 20 and 11!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by DQ and Jamaal.

DQ has looked much better tonight in his limited minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade wtf!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice Wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley 20 & 12


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I like Mark Jackson's line of thought!

"I don't want to play a Game 7, when the other teams got the best player"

Lets do this!

Wade 333!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Magloire owns J-Smith....flex on him!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I saw you flinch Josh :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smiths A ***!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wtf Smoove wants start Magloire.

I think its about Magloire playing hard and physical in a blow-out.

Ok, I get that, good for him standing up for their "pride", but um, where was this with the between-legs dunk? Lol..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Magloire.....Take him out!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

this is hilarious :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smith lost his cool!

Big Cat got in his head!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Josh Smith has a lot of growing up to do


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Put in Dorell Wright - Let him go between the legs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible pass by Mario there. Cant make that pass to a big.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with the block! 

**** you Mo!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade!!! GET THAT **** OUTTA HERE!!!

Lol at Mario laughing..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a block by WADE!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's a tough thing to say...but I don't want us to run away with this game

I want some fire going back to Atlanta


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade And1 Over Zaza!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Waaaaaaaaaaaade AND-1!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You know the game is over...when Josh Smith stops *****ing


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade And1 Again!! 40 Points D Wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade again, AND-1! 40 PTS!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

alright Wade made his point.. Sit him now before one of their idiots takes a cheap shot at him


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sknydave said:


> alright Wade made his point.. Sit him now before one of their idiots takes a cheap shot at him


Agreed. I want to see Dorell windmill on them now.

Game 7 with the best player in the league, anything can happen!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade has 41 and will probably sit now.

We're up like 30 points, kinda surreal how different this and last game has been..

Both teams starters have mainly stayed in till now.

*GAME 7.*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If that step back 3 would've gone in that building would've collapsed :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

41 is only Wade's 4th highest playoff scoring game. But 43 is the playoff high.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Spo,

Take Wade out!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can Wade sit now...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Its pretty clear we wanted to send the message right back after last game.

And Marc Jackson calls the ovation.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with 22-14 now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo for 2


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Did Mark Jackson just say Joel and Dwyane have the same impact on tonight's game.. :laugh:

Appreciate Joel though, beasted tonight.

Nice J Chalmers.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jo-El Anthony.....folk legend on ESPN!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

15 rebounds for Mike.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

B-Eazy with 22-15.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love that heineken commercial


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JOynXe7DVU

Let's celebrate fellas...48 minutes to decide our season


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What an ugly, ugly series.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I guess we gotta go into Atlanta and win the 1st quarter...that's all it takes!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dorell in the game!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Was JO even in uniform tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sun Sports also giving Joel mad props tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice job at the line by Diawara


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

MAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGLOIRE for the slamma jamma! from Quinn!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Quinn to Magloire!!

:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal with the peek a boo dunk! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 98-72

Wade, Joel, Mario and Beasley :clap:

Defense :clap:

Rebounding :clap:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game 7!

Lets keep this momentum going!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Game 7!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone listen to the sun sports broadcast? Did Eric Reid mention the atlanta broadcaster?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Anyone listen to the sun sports broadcast? Did Eric Reid mention the atlanta broadcaster?


I was watching ESPN but he was on with Joe Rose this morning and its on the WQAM site

http://wqam.com/index.php?page=347&sid=6kkd9ksni9tb2th0gfto2m44ul0adccc


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*GAME 7!*


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I hate to say it but I hope JO isn't rdy for game 7. I like the Anthony/Magloire rotation better for this team. It's a series of possessions and JO just doesn't offer the same effort on the glass as these guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's why Wade disappeared to the locker room when he came out in the 2nd quarter:


> With Wade's back still a concern, he spent time between stints stretching in the hallway between the court and Heat locker room.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Heated said:


> I hate to say it but I hope JO isn't rdy for game 7. I like the Anthony/Magloire rotation better for this team. It's a series of possessions and JO just doesn't offer the same effort on the glass as these guys.



What ever gets us the win. That's the important thing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice quote:

Wade spent two days imploring his teammates to match the Hawks' challenge. He mentioned Beasley by name, asking the rookie to live up to his star billing.

Beasley listened.

Two hours before game time, he was out on the court, taking shot after shot after shot. Something must have clicked; Beasley finished 11-for-25 from the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Mario was out there really early too. I was watching the news and they had a sports reporter at the arena and Mario and Joel were out there taking shots and warming up at 6:20pm.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Hopfully they all have the same fire and come out early next game too


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I couldn't watch... How did my boy Joel do?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> I couldn't watch... How did my boy Joel do?


Joel played his role to near perfection.

Great on the glass, protected the rim, and plenty of hustle plays. He was huge doubling Joe Johnson, and still rotating back to protect the rim or get to his man. It made that strategy work almost every time.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Smithian said:


> I couldn't watch... How did my boy Joel do?


Joel was our 2nd or 3rd most impactful player today, perhaps.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Man, I'm telling you if we give him another offseason with our coaches and the guy can be a solid piece for us. Energy, defense, and toughness is undervalued. He'd be small, but he could make an impact playing next to Beasley next year.

I still say he can be a poor man's Ben Wallace for us with a bit more development. Heck, he isn't far from being Perkins with a good attitude.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Smithian, we need to start a Joel fanclub.

I really think he is going to be something in this league whether a 7th or 8th man or a solid roler playing starter a la haslem.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

There'd be four members or I would.

He is a solid role player. There are a lot of teams out there who would do a lot for a low salary player with a good attitude who runs the court, blocks shots, fights on the boards, and hustles. He'll never be a championship center, but he'd definately carry the water as a guy off the bench.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Who cares if there would be 4 of us? I think that would be much more meaningful that the I am a Kobe fan, yeah... who isn't?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Very true.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm a JamAnthony fan.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I will gladly eat as much crow as necessary for saying Joel shouldn't be playing in a playoff game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Poet! Would you join if this was made? You have seen the light.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Let's not get crazy here, Joel had a great game last night, but that doesn't mean we should forget all of the terrible games he has had as well. He is a role player, nothing more.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey if he's hot right now then put him in


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> Let's not get crazy here, Joel had a great game last night, but that doesn't mean we should forget all of the terrible games he has had as well. He is a role player, nothing more.


and here i thought i was the only thinking this way.

seriously guys, Jor-El? :raised_ey


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Do you ever have anything positive to say? We have a cheap role player who started in a possible elimination game, had 8 rebounds, 3 blocks, and upped the physicality and intensity of our defense, but you still knock him?

What were you complaining about after we beat the Mavs?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

He probably doesn't watch the games.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Do you ever have anything positive to say? We have a cheap role player who started in a possible elimination game, had 8 rebounds, 3 blocks, and upped the physicality and intensity of our defense, but you still knock him?
> 
> What were you complaining about after we beat the Mavs?


Let me highlight the part where i agreed with Myst:



> *Joel had a great game last night, but that doesn't mean we should forget all of the terrible games he has had as well.*


Sorry im not going "GOO-GOO GAA-GAA" over Jor-El like you.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Do you ever have anything positive to say? We have a cheap role player who started in a possible elimination game, had 8 rebounds, 3 blocks, and upped the physicality and intensity of our defense, but you still knock him?
> 
> What were you complaining about after we beat the Mavs?





myst said:


> Let's not get crazy here, *Joel had a great game last night,* but that doesn't mean we should forget all of the terrible games he has had as well. He is a role player, nothing more.



Huh?? I said he had a great game. But for his one great game, he has had 20 terrible games. And when am I negative? I'm the one that isn't negative when we are down big and I say we will come back. You post here every now and then, and then criticize me? 




ATLien said:


> He probably doesn't watch the games.


Try to find the last game that I wasn't here posting, with the exception of the games I was at, it would probably be pretty hard to find.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Joel Anthony surprised me. I've hated on him all season and he proved me wrong last night. It was just one game but you have to like what you saw from him out there last night. He actually caught passes cleanly! I can't believable!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

myst said:


> Try to find the last game that I wasn't here posting, with the exception of the games I was at, it would probably be pretty hard to find.


LOL

Why you mad buddy? I mean you must be mad right. Just take your L and keep it moving. YOU MAD?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

ATLien said:


> LOL
> 
> Why you mad buddy? I mean you must be mad right. Just take your L and keep it moving. YOU MAD?


Where do you get that I'm mad from that sentence? And what L? Last I checked the Heat won game 6. :wtf:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I wasn't even referencing to your post, but the Marlins basher guy instead. I can tell you got upset at it tho. just don't know why you mad tho.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

ATLien said:


> I wasn't even referencing to your post, but the Marlins basher guy instead. I can tell you got upset at it tho. just don't know why you mad tho.


You weren't talking to me? Then why did you quote my post? 

I give up. :whiteflag:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

glad to know im able to affect even non-Marlins fans. My efforts have not been in vain!


----------

